# Guinness World of Records: Worlds Longest H.O. Gauge Model Train



## FastTrax (Wednesday at 10:52 PM)

www.guinnessworldrecords.com/world-records/longest-model-train


----------



## Tish (Wednesday at 11:45 PM)

That is so awesome.


----------

